# Lone Star



## stevieD (May 5, 2002)

Is there any info about the Lone Star semi truck models release?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No new news right now. Research has been tough on this one, we're still working on it. We're hoping for the end of the year, but we still have a ways to go.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I heard their were some test shots. Reading your response from January makes me think not.
Also heard a price from Tower Hobbies. Are they speculating?
Can you divulge any more info?
Thanks for your time and this thinking outside the box Tractor kit! 
I'm willing to spend $75 on this kit. That is if you are looking for a price point. Pretty in-line with Revell of Germany's tractor kits. 
Chris


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It has been announced as a 4th QTR release. Retail is 69.99. Nothing for test shots yet, as I mentioned before the research has been tough. International's enigineering department has been helpful, but they are so busy. We're still hoping on a 2010 release, but until we get the initial mockup we can't be sure where it's headed.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for taking the time to answer. I appreciate it knowing how busy you guys are. 
It'd be nice for Christmas, but I certainly don't want any rush job to get us a product. I'm willing to wait until 4th qtr. of '11 if I have to. 
That's a great price and knowing the online sites, prices will be around that suggested price from Tower.
Hope you'll keep us in mind when you get a mock up to show. I'm really following this along and look forward to adding it to my collection.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

superduty455 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer. I appreciate it knowing how busy you guys are.
> It'd be nice for Christmas, but I certainly don't want any rush job to get us a product. I'm willing to wait until 4th qtr. of '11 if I have to.
> That's a great price and knowing the online sites, prices will be around that suggested price from Tower.
> Hope you'll keep us in mind when you get a mock up to show. I'm really following this along and look forward to adding it to my collection.
> ...


It's been pretty popular so far with distributors. I think it will sell well enough that we can do some of the other new International vehicles. No rush on it for sure, this is actually our second year into this particular kit, it's been a long time coming for us!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the hard work Frank.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Semi kits sell fairly well to the relatively small die-hard big-rig crowd. AMT can reissue their old kits as often as they want, and they sell fast. Same with the Revell America truck kits, often sold by Revell Germany. Price is a big consideration though. Revell USA has one of their semi tractors out now for $25 and a lot of the AMT reissues that were $50-$60 a few years ago are reissued again for $35ish. Car modellers are notoriously cheap.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still have a number of truck kits that I haven't yet touched. I need to get to those, someday. I ended up using some of the truck trailers for spaceship components. So, I may end up with a lot of just cabs.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Semi kits sell fairly well to the relatively small die-hard big-rig crowd. AMT can reissue their old kits as often as they want, and they sell fast. Same with the Revell America truck kits, often sold by Revell Germany. Price is a big consideration though. Revell USA has one of their semi tractors out now for $25 and a lot of the AMT reissues that were $50-$60 a few years ago are reissued again for $35ish. Car modellers are notoriously cheap.


But there is a difference in this as well when you look at parts count. The $25 Revell Kenworth kit has less parts than our Invisible Man kit. The Lonestar is nearly 3 times the parts count. There's no way around tooling costs today, and reissuing kits is the easiest way to cut cost. But there's no way around the consumer desire for new kits too! So, we're taking the dive to see what the market is really like out there for a new semi. I'll let you know in a year how it worked!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

djnick, no disrespect intended, and I do have to agree with your asessment on car modeler's. We are cheap. I think what we have here with Moebius is more in line with what Revell of Germany/Italeri does. Apples and oranges. The Revell USA kits of the Peterbilt and Kenworth are nothing more than glorified snap style kits. Very low parts count and reissued. The Round 2 releases are again, re-issues of some old tools. Although Round 2 took the time to clean them up and add a few nice extras. I appreciate it since I know I missed out on these kits. Instead of the collector prices I can now pay builder prices.

Moebius has the right price point in my opinion. Truck modelers are used to these prices. With it being a new tool and new contract I was surprised it came in under my $75 guess. 

Moebius--I've heard reports of the kit now being pushed to Feb '11. Sounds good. Keep on keepin' on!
Chris


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Moebius said:


> So, we're taking the dive to see what the market is really like out there for a new semi.


Well you certainly picked the right one to test the market with, it's a great looking rig.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh I do know the kit will cost what it costs for a variety of reasons. I look at things both ways... as a modeller and also as a store owner. I cringe at the prices of many new kits just becuase I know they don't sell because of the price. I had a lot of people asking about new fire truck kits but then when Trumpeter's modern kit came out for $100 no one bought it.


----------

